# DAS SRF Bow Sight



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

The DAS bow is a creation of David Soza. David has an engineering mind and a long backround with archery. He came up with the idea of a metal riser hunting length bow that will accept olympic style limbs, something that was not previously available. Others have now followed his lead, but his line of bows is absolutley of the highest quality. I own two of them. I was in the group of field testers for the original prototype.

He had the idea for the sight several years ago. It has been well recieved by the recurve guys. It is designed to shoot with the bow held vertically. It should work on a compound, although I have not personally tried it.

Give David a call, or email him. He is a great guy, and can give you all the details.


----------

